# Little guy



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Detail in the face is awesome, the ears look like they are ready to move.............Great Mount:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice Mount.Congrats!:smile:


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice mount.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount .


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Jseiler (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------

